# Battle of the Planets Phoenix



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi there folks, just popping in to show off my recently finished Phoenix from Gatchaman or Battle of the Planets.

It was scratchbuilt from jelutung wood, perspex, sheet styrene and a few other bits and pieces. Sprayed with Tamiya primer (and lots of it!) then sprayed with Tamiya TS-49 Bright Red and TS-44 Brilliant Blue. The gunmetal areas are airbrushed with XF-56 Metallic Grey. Went through LOTS of masking tape on this, too.

I used drawings from a paper model book that I bought online blown up 200% as patterns for most of the parts. No idea what scale it would be, but she is 335mm long and 300mm wing span. 

As I had most of the materials to hand it didn't cost that much. Maybe $60 for primer and paint.

Love to hear what you think!





































More pics and progress shots here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/118037...authkey=Gv1sRgCNTYveeq3vr1gAE&feat=directlink

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Jamming!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

You've done a wonderful job, it looks great. This ship is my second favortite God Phoenix, right after the one from the Gatchaman OVAs. Well done.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautiful! Excellent workmanship, and just so cool to see!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Flippin fantastic. I love this ship. I used to race home from school to watch BotP every day. I used to have the old Bandi (?) kit years ago. You did a great job on this scratchbuild. Love it!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's really nice! Great job!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got that model when I lived in Hawaii, but as I had lost almost of the parts and the instruction sheet all I could do was fool around with with it, now it sits on my bookcase not done. I'll try to get some photos of it. after all, I watched the anime show of it over in Hawaii.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice, the colours used really standout.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes, its certainly bright!

Thank you for the kind comments guys.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Can hear the theme song playing in my head just looking at the photos....

Good Job!!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a small poster from Japan for that show and it was images on it for Phoenix along with the other figures of the show. if you want I could podt one or two on Sunday, let me know if you would like to see them.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Starlord, I would like to see the poster if you would post a pic!
Thank you.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That's an fantastic looking build! Heck, I'd actually refer to it as a beautiful work of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Zoltar would be proud! :wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Starlord, I would like to see the poster if you would post a pic!
> Thank you.


Here is what I've been able to copy, it's only of the ship the use


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was able to get cops of the mini-poster hat have, these came from Japan.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Very Cool, thank you!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Looks like it popped off the cel.....fantastic.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you Falcon!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

falcondesigns said:


> Looks like it popped off the cel.....fantastic.


I have the small posters (they do fold up) hanging on my wall along with other ones (some not posters but taken of magazines) of the good guys they have in Japan. I use my Canon A620 to take the photos and then edit their size for posting. I even have some LP's for many of the superheros in Japan.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

You did a really marvelous job on that, Daikaiju1! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

da-roop-doop-doop-doop. That's a great looking build! Brr-chirp-chirp-chirp.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you SJF and Model Man, or is it Keyop? Brrrt, Toot!

I watched a few episodes from the show as I went along for ideas and inspiration, and wow, it was not nearly as good as I thought it in 1981!

The ship still looks good though.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have the Phoenix from the OVA on my "to do" list........


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Back in the 80's I was a member of a club and they would show a film from one of these shows, I've forgotten the name but we had one guy there that was working with a company that was turning the ones from Japan into ones for the USA channels. There are still being shown too.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

falcondesigns said:


> I have the Phoenix from the OVA on my "to do" list........


Got a pic?


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Got a pic?


Here you go........


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you Falcon, that is an interesting interpretation of the design.

I picked up one of the Imai resin kits of the tv version the week that I finished my scratch build. There have been some on Ebay for several years at ridiculous prices, but I scored the resin one for just under a hundred $, from a Japanese comic store.

Even the diecast ones on ebay are stupid prices, I can't understand it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Thank you Falcon, that is an interesting interpretation of the design.
> 
> I picked up one of the Imai resin kits of the tv version the week that I finished my scratch build. There have been some on Ebay for several years at ridiculous prices, but I scored the resin one for just under a hundred $, from a Japanese comic store.
> 
> Even the diecast ones on ebay are stupid prices, I can't understand it.


Here is another shot.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmm, can't see it :freak:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It is not a Jpeg. image so it wont upload,sorry.I'll try to get it up later.


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW ! I wanted to get a kit of this I saw on eBay but you did more then just build a model.. WELL DONE !


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you Dubau, yes the overpriced resin kits that I saw on ebay are what got me started on this. 
I used the paper model book that is still available there for the patterns, just had them blown up.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I was just looking up BothP Phoenix pics and wanting to buy a model kit and then you display this fabulous scratch-built model. Awesome job.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

I gotta tell you, since seeing this thread the wheels have been turning in my head about doing the same build. I have ordered the book you did to get something to work from. I'd like to do a version with each team member's vehicles in it though. Gotta raise the bar, you know?  

Guess I'd have to make it bigger. Maybe 1/72 or so.

Love this ship and your build!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you Wander!

Shizman, I'd love to see your build if you go ahead with it. I have a small G-1 plane and Keyop's tank thingy to go along with this, but haven't finished them yet. The Imai resin one comes with a tiny Jason's car, too.


----------

